# How can I tell people I'm a Christian without shoving it down their throats?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm living in a hostel at the moment with a lot of guys. Some of the girls around here have a reputation for being easy and sleeping around a lot. How can I let the guys here know that I'm not like that? I don't want to be rude and shout ''I'm a Christian, I'm not doing that!'', but I want it to be clear, long before they try to make a move. I'm not that pretty or anything but hey, stranger things have happened.

I want people to know that I'm waiting for marriage, and nothing will get in the way of that.

Thanks


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Conduct yourself according to your values. Avoid flirting. Make up your mind what you will do, how you will handle it when someone crosses your boundaries - now, before it happens. Then follow through with your decision.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe say it in a firm, joking way?


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd be straight up with them if they come on to you and say: *Sorry, I'm not interested!* They might think you're playing hard to get and if they continue and are persistent, I'd just say: *Seriously, I am really, really NOT interested! *

I know being blunt can be awkward for some people (I don't know about you), but it has to be done. Also this way you won't have to start explaining. In all honesty, you owe them* NO* explanations WHAT so ever!! You're not interested in hooking up with any of them in anyway. That's the truth. period. Why you're not interested is your business, not theirs. So just be blunt if the subject comes up or if they come on to you. 

If being blunt doesn't work. Lie and say you have a boyfriend or if they ask why you're not interested: *Why does it matter, I'm just not interested in you!*

Two former co workers of mine went on a vacation where they were not interested in getting hit on by anyone, they tok it as far as buying fake wedding rings and said their husbands where in the same city, but not in the same place whenever someone hit on them. It actually worked.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Just tell them that you are really not interested, that you have made up your mind, that it is against your values to sleep around etc. Just act casual, like it is the most normal thing in the world (it is!) and people will accept.

And if they don't that's their loss.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

I echo the advise others have said here. Just be straightforward and direct should the situation arise. You're not "shoving" anything down anyone's "throats" simply by giving an honest response to an honest proposition. If they ask you "Why?" you can launch into a full-blown sermon and it's not unwarranted. They literally asked for it.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Risen from Ashes said:


> I'm living in a hostel at the moment with a lot of guys. Some of the girls around here have a reputation for being easy and sleeping around a lot. How can I let the guys here know that I'm not like that? I don't want to be rude and shout ''I'm a Christian, I'm not doing that!'', but I want it to be clear, long before they try to make a move. I'm not that pretty or anything but hey, stranger things have happened.
> 
> I want people to know that I'm waiting for marriage, and nothing will get in the way of that.
> 
> Thanks


Being Christian doesn't have anything to do with whether or not you're easy. Just tell them you're not interested, and don't give any indication that you might change your mind about it.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 25, 2012)

You don't even have to bring up your religion, just say you aren't interested. No one ever needs a reason to not have sex with someone.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a difference between shoving it down their throats and holding a personal belief in something. Sometimes personal beliefs conflict with other's and it makes them feel bad or angry or self-righteousness or unjustified or just grates against their conscience. There's nothing you can do about that because the issue lies with the person on the receiving end more often than not, not you. Being a Christian is to expect persecution (some more extreme than others) to some extent, for what we believe in. Still, we should not fear adverse reaction and allow that to manipulate how we live ("preaching" to myself here as well). Remember that we should respect the one who can destroy the soul as well as the body over ones who can only destroy our flesh.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

The answer is very simple: Your life and actions speak much loader than your words even will. You don't have to announce anything.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont tell people unless they ask. They usually dont have to ask.


----------



## cremefraiche (Jul 9, 2014)

You don't have to give them your religion as the reason. I know where you're coming from, but you can just say you don't want to fool around with them and leave it at that, as other posters have said before me.

If you come to a religious discussion and want to share that you are a Christian, just say so. Don't persecute others for their differing beliefs and hopefully they won't persecute you (I'm not saying you would persecute them by any means, this is just good general advice for all religions to follow). 

If someone is going to bash you simply for saying you are a Christian, they are religiously intolerant and just as bad as sexists and racists. There is no reason for them to insult you for simply stating your beliefs.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Risen from Ashes said:


> I'm living in a hostel at the moment with a lot of guys. Some of the girls around here have a reputation for being easy and sleeping around a lot. How can I let the guys here know that I'm not like that? I don't want to be rude and shout ''I'm a Christian, I'm not doing that!'', but I want it to be clear, long before they try to make a move. I'm not that pretty or anything but hey, stranger things have happened.
> 
> I want people to know that I'm waiting for marriage, and nothing will get in the way of that.
> 
> Thanks


If you engage in any flirtatious or romantic activity, set verbal boundaries and do not let anyone cross them. If you are not interested in any sort of flirtatious or romantic activity, don't engage in it at all. If someone tries to engage you, set verbal boundaries. Just be firm in what you want and tolerate and what you don't want and won't tolerate. You likely won't need to bring up religion at all unless you want to!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with standing up for your beliefs and values. It can take courage and willpower, but it's worth it.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

You don't necessarily need to say you're a Christian, it's not an excuse for not having sex. Just tell them no. You don't want it. Reject advanced. Show you're only interested in a friendship. Guys can't go around expecting girls to sleep with them whenever all the time.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Wait for people to ask you whether you're religious, or about what drives you in life. No matter what your convictions are: speaking about them unsolicited is awkward and pretentious. What does it matter whether you're a Christian when it comes to sex? Does baptism take away people's sex drive?

From Christian's point of view, Christians should flirt and have plenty of sex. It's the best way to ensure there will be future Christians. Since, religions adhere to nature's/evolutions rules too: Christians bring forth Christians, Muslims bring forth Muslims and so on.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I too have lived with sluts/whores some how i managed not to have sex or become one. Oh no no i'm not a christian I just don't have sex a lot. and I never mentioned my relgious beliefs. if you don't want sex then why shouldn't matter.


----------



## AidanOfSweden (Sep 16, 2014)

You don't have to mention why, just say you want an honourable and traditional way with women.

I am a Lutheran, but only really mention it when someone asks or when I have to say it. I live by Christian principle, but don't shove my religion down the throats of anyone.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Say you're not interested. You don't even need to tell them your religion.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Just tell them you don’t want to and don’t worry about their feelings if you care enough about your values. You’re not being rude.


----------

